# So, so sad to join...



## Katica (Jan 13, 2008)

We got the heartbreaking news on Sunday that our baby might not be alive any more. I`m about 8 weeks pregnant and they could not find a heartbeat with a vaginal ultrasound. The doctor told me that it doesn`t look good at all but that I should wait another week (if I don`t miscarry by then). Then he would check again just to be sure that my baby has really died. (He is a wonderful doctor and I`m blessed to be in his care)

So, now I`m stuck. I really have no signs that I`d be miscarrying anytime soon. I had a little bit of brown spotting on Sunday but that`s all. My mind is constantly working, I can`t eat, sleep or do anything well. It`s terrible to think that I could start bleeding anytime and lose my baby anytime.

I know many of you dear ladies have been there where I am at right now. How did you handle the waiting? Did you still have hope that everything would be ok? I just can`t stop thinking about all the what ifs..
Thanks everyone...


----------



## BeccaSue1029 (Apr 2, 2008)

Praying for you, maybe you're not as far along as you thought?


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

there is no easy answer for waiting for something as dreadful as you are waiting for. I'd advise to hold out some hope though. They could be wrong, have been many times. Also do not do a dnc, for the above reason. and maybe twins and only one has passed....

waiting with that knowledge has GOT to be difficult. Keep it easy. read, meditate, long bath.

I'm so sorry and I hope the drs are wrong.


----------



## railyuh (Jun 29, 2005)

It's hard, just really hard. For a lot of people spotting doesn't mean anything and they go on to have healthy babies. I know with my first m/c it was a lot easier to hold onto hope, with the next two once I started spotting I just knew it was over. I hope that things are different for you and that your baby is okay







:


----------



## AlwaysAutumn (Jun 28, 2008)

I am so sorry you are here. I hope the Dr. was wrong.

I had to wait for my m/c to happen and honestly it was the most agonizing time in my life. My body ached with sorrow. I was heartbroken but also felt this terrible fear and dread. I did not want my body to let go of the baby, I wanted him to stay put inside me forever. I didn't want to say goodbye. But in retrospect, it was actually very healing to me to have that time to say goodbye without the physical stuff started yet.


----------



## Katica (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you ladies...you are all so sweet.








This morning I woke up (it`s morning here) thanking God that I`m still not bleeding and that there is still hope. I honestly hope too that the doctor is wrong and he was the one suggesting to wait another week. I will definitely wait it out but if the death is confirmed I will go for the d/c. This is taking so much out of me and my little toddler has seen me cry more than he has in his whole life.








still praying for a miracle and holding on to hope..


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi there, Katica. I'm (still) praying for you.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I hope your next visit turns out for the better.


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

Praying for you


----------



## *Milk-Fairy* (Jun 8, 2004)

Oh-I hope you get good news!!!


----------



## Katica (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes, I need all the prayer I can get. You are all wonderful.


----------



## guestmama9922 (Aug 2, 2006)

big hugs to you - this waiting and not knowing is so awful.
hoping along wih you.


----------



## heatherh (Jun 25, 2005)

: and hoping for better news at the next appointment. The waiting and uncertainty truly is the worst part.


----------



## Katica (Jan 13, 2008)

I have just come back from another doctor`s appointment. The baby has indeed died and I`m scheduled for a d&c on tuesday.
Thank you everyone for your encouragement and prayers. I`m amazingly calm and in a really weird way I`m glad that all the uncertainty and anxious waiting is over.


----------



## heatherh (Jun 25, 2005)

Wishing you a comfortable experience on Tues and a quick physical recovery.


----------



## Katica (Jan 13, 2008)

I`m scheduled for the d&c on Tuesday but I don`t think I`ll last that long. I need prayer ladies. I think I`m going to miscarry this weekend.. I`m extremely weak and beginning to bleed more intensely..


----------



## jennifer_lc1 (Sep 8, 2007)

i'm so sorry.
when i had my mc it took about 4 days from the death to release from me. i suggest you have it at home (if it isnt done by tuesday) unless you medically have to have a d&c. i will be thinking of you mama.


----------



## Katica (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your support.








I`ve miscarried tonight naturally at home. There was hardly any pain not even a lot of blood. I ended up in the ER simply b/c I was told to come in if I pass the baby. They "cleaned me out" (THAT HURT!!) and they were very, very nice. They have already canceled my d&c and I just have to go back for a checkup.

My dear, little baby. He didn`t cause me any pain at all. He came peacefully- I had no morning sickness at all and he also left peacefully. What a wonderful blessing I had in my life. RIP my little baby







I`ll always love you..


----------



## Heathereenie (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Katica, I just came over from the March DDC and am so sorry to see you here and to hear of your time in the ER.

I too am passing my baby today. It's been about four hours now of heavy bleeding and not-unbearable cramps. What a sad and strange experience it is.

I hope you are able to spend some time resting and grieving and surrounding yourself with comfort.

Hugs,
Heather


----------



## Katica (Jan 13, 2008)

Heather- Big, big hugs to you..There are just no words..

I pray for peace and healing for you..

Oh, that none of us would have to be here..


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

((hugs))
holding you in my thoughts, and sending you peace and strength.
I am so sorry, katica.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

I am so sorry mama


----------

